# Do you like to take showers?



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't mind being dirty, but of course I get other people don't enjoy my stench so I shower. I guess I don't like that if I go long enough without showering I get cysts in my groin that kinda hurt.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

I hate to take showers but I like to be clean.

Does that make sense?
I mean if it could be just a second to take away that dirt I would take that option.


----------



## 8080 (Oct 6, 2020)

Is the interaction with water really about cleaning? I see pleasure, the more often, the better. 

1. Sauna (lying silently on a large towel, then rest for at least one hour)
2. Bath (with additives, preferably oily ones)
3. Bucket bath (tropical countries)
4. Shower (very hot → very cold; also with crushed ice)
5. Waterfall (the model for the shower)
6. Lake (Attractive due to the movement in the three-dimensional water space)

Less attractive options, but still appealing for the sweaty soldier on the Ukrainian battlefield:

7. Swimming pool
8. Garden hose
9. Rain
10. Faucet
11. Water bottle

Bonus: Full body massage

The hard scrubbing _à la japonaise_ is not suitable for delicate children of life.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I loooove taking showers. Once I’m in, I have a hard time getting out. I’m gonna take one after finishing breakfast in a bit here, as I’ve recently finished exercising, and then I’ll take another one this afternoon after going to the water park for a few hours.

I would enjoy baths if bathtubs were not so small and uncomfortable. I am only 5’9” and 170 lb currently, and yet I still feel cramped in bathtubs. They are not comfortable to sit down in. Plus, the floor of the tub has to be squeaky clean for me to want to submerge myself in it. And they take so long to scrub. 

I usually take blazing hot showers. But I was in Hawaii for vacation last week and I took cold showers due to the heat and humidity. It actually felt quite nice. I’m going back to hot showers now though.

I love water. I love the 5-sense engagement (well ok, maybe not taste ) of the water pressure, the temperature, and the smells of the soap and shampoo. What I strongly dislike is cleaning my shower. It takes a lot of elbow grease and is really annoying.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I hate getting into the shower... But once I'm in it.... It's heaven. Sometimes I should _really _have a bath though. Because I stand and contemplate the world and life while wasting water more often than not... Ironic.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

ImminentThunder said:


> I would enjoy baths if bathtubs were not so small and uncomfortable. I am only 5’9” and 170 lb currently, and yet I still feel cramped in bathtubs. They are not comfortable to sit down in. Plus, the floor of the tub has to be squeaky clean for me to want to submerge myself in it. And they take so long to scrub.



This. I think people would _actually _enjoy baths if they weren't made for children and leprechauns.

I don't know why nobody has invented or implemented an adult sized bath, that isn't a spa bath.

Also all baths should come with a groove to rest the head.

I'm only 5'3 and the bath is still too small!


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

8080 said:


> Is the interaction with water really about cleaning? I see pleasure, the more often, the better.
> 
> 1. Sauna (lying silently on a large towel, then rest for at least one hour)
> 2. Bath (with additives, preferably oily ones)
> ...


This is weird, but, when I was in Japan, I _loved_ their bathrooms.

It actually didn't matter if you got water on the floor because the whole room was designed as a wet room, with drains all around the floor. And not to mention they have heaters in their baths to keep the water warm.


----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

jetser said:


> I hate to take showers but I like to be clean.
> 
> Does that make sense?
> I mean if it could be just a second to take away that dirt I would take that option.


I don't like to take showers, either. I prefer to be clean already. So, I can imagine you hate wasting your time taking a shower by getting wet to be clean.


----------

